# WIFI router -- good and low cost?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm moving and need to buy a WIFI router. I'll be on Sudden Link and they supply the wired modem but to run my laptop, printer and tablet, I need wireless. The telephone co-op where I am now supplies them, so this is new territory.

The prices are all over the place from $18. up to hundreds of $$. 
I'll be in a one bedroom apartment with a wall or two between the router, printer and the laptop. 

Some are rated by N300 or N600 and others by Mbps. I have no idea what these designations mean. 

Any ideas for a low cost but effective router that will run a wireless printer, laptop, and kindle at the same time?

ETA: Forgot to mention I'd rather buy at Walmart as their return policy is better than Amazon on electronics.
I found these two -- what would the difference be in functionality: 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/TP-Link-WL-TL-WR841N-300Mbps-Router/17133250

http://www.walmart.com/ip/TP-Link-3...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm partial to Netgear & Lisksys (Cisco), but I suppose brand doesn't really matter.

N300 & N600 refer to whether the router is single band (only 2.4 GHz) or dual band (both 2.4 & 5 GHZ) respectively. Performance ratings are whether it's wireless G or wireless N. Wireless N gives you faster data and longer range than wireless G.

Wireless N is a good thing, and you should look for it, but I think you'll be fine with N300.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You'll likely run into two issues.
1. Wireless doesn't like walls. G was slower than N but penetrated better.
2. There are really only about three "channels" that don't overlap, so in an apartment you will likely be running into interference with other wireless routers and devices.

Sometimes the easiest thing to do is just set something up and try it. If it doesn't work, try to figure out why, and then get something that better addresses those issues.

Take an aspirin and read:
http://www.geekzone.co.nz/sbiddle/8728


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

There's a lot of misinformation flying around about wireless routers, including from sources that one might think know what they're talking about. As always, the problem for someone who knows nothing about some technical topic is knowing what advice to take and what to ignore.

For a really basic application like yours, here's pretty much all you need to know about wireless routers: If it says 300mbps or higher, it'll go through stuff like walls and other obstructions better than routers that have lower maximum speeds. (Not because of the speed, but because of very sophisticated signal processing that's part of the wireless-n standard.) So, while literally any wireless router will work fine for what you need, if you're buying a new one anyway, make sure it says 300mbps or higher.

I'd go with the $19 TP-Link. I don't have any of those in service, but a friend bought one a while back, and it works exceptionally well in a challenging environment.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

backwoodsman7 said:


> If it says 300mbps or higher, it'll go through stuff like walls and other obstructions better than routers that have lower maximum speeds.


The distance ratings are 100 feet (indoors, through walls) for Wireless G and 160 feet for Wireless N. Wireless N is faster than Wireless G.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nevada said:


> The distance ratings are 100 feet (indoors, through walls) for Wireless G and 160 feet for Wireless N.


Those numbers are pretty meaningless except as a very general comparison. In a normal house or building environment, filled with normal house or office stuff, you're lucky to reliably get half those ranges without some attention to antennas.



> Wireless N is faster than Wireless N.


(I assume you meant, than Wireless G.) Doesn't matter. Even G is many times faster than most users will ever be able to notice. Besides, 300mbps routers are wireless-n.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

backwoodsman7 said:


> (I assume you meant, than Wireless G.) Doesn't matter. Even G is many times faster than most users will ever be able to notice. Besides, 300mbps routers are wireless-n.


Fixed it. Thanks.

Yes. Users should understand that both Wireless G & N move a lot faster than their Internet connection.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

All I can say is whatever my cable and internet company has put in it works great. Goes through 3 walls and one set of closet doors so I can watch my Smart TV in the bedroom and watch movies via, Netflix and Amazon Prime. And No exterior antenna on the router either.
These wireless routers these days work great, I can sit out in my car at the end of my driveway and still play with my iPad just fine.
Even other wireless things that have come out, also works great, like my Wireless set of headphones for my TV I can walk outside go get my mail and still listen to what is on TV. LOL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> All I can say is whatever my cable and internet company has put in it works great.


It probably does work great, but your Internet speed is likely 15 mb/s or less. That's not very much compared to wireless networking speeds.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for all your replies. I'll go with the cheaper of the two since it meets the qualifications Backwoodsman mentioned. The apartment I'm moving to measures approximately 25 x 35', so the signal won't have too long to travel.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I have occasionally seen wifi connected things like my laptop or a TV running Roku freeze for a few seconds. I am not sure if it's an issue with my wifi router or the devices. My modem's internet connection runs about 40 Mbps download and 6 Mbps upload.

I sense that it happens when my wife is watching TV and on her iPhone and iPad and I'm on my laptop.

Here is what I have connected (but not all are being actively used) right now:









Everything normally connects directly to the wifi router (not one of the wifi extenders). I have the wifi extenders for connecting my phone when I am outdoors in the yard. 

I'm kind of thinking about replacing the 2 wifi extenders with "wifi mesh". Has anybody gone to wifi mesh for extending the range of their wifi router?

Wifi mesh description


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Juliet Cyrus said:


> How do I connect my wireless radio to the internet?


Is your radio wi-fi enabled? If not, you can't.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Nevada - maybe its the geek in me - granted G and N are used in the majority of wireless cards and devices, but one also needs to consider that there is also AC (wifi 5) and AX (AX is wifi6). I have many devices in my home that allow me to use AX. Faster speeds, better security. If one receives their internet through fiber optics - it is a definite must.

As for a router brand - I'm partial to Asus (I have two Asus routers currently running in my house). Asus is usually pretty quick on firmware updates to patch newly discovered exploits.

belfrybat - here is an Asus router sold at walmart - Asus Router Walmart Walmart has many other models and brands available on their site as well.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sniper69 said:


> Nevada - maybe its the geek in me - granted G and N are used in the majority of wireless cards and devices, but one also needs to consider that there is also AC (wifi 5) and AX (AX is wifi6). I have many devices in my home that allow me to use AX. Faster speeds, better security. If one receives their internet through fiber optics - it is a definite must.


Years ago a member started a thread in this forum to announce that he had doubled his Internet speed by installing a new router. He boasted that he migrated from 150Mb to 300Mb, although he only had a 10Mb Internet account. So did he really double his Internet speed?

My router can do 300Mb using 2.4GHz, or 1300Mb using 5GHz. I like using 5GHz whenever I can because it offers a better signal and greater distance, but with my 25Mb Internet account router speed isn't an issue. My older devices can only operate at 2.4GHz. That includes my thermostat, Ring video doorbell, and Anran security cameras.

For the record, I use a Netgear AC1600 (R6250) modem/router that I picked up used for $35, which is a 'wireless ac' device. They're pricey to buy new.









Amazon.com: NETGEAR AC1600 Dual Band Wi-Fi Gigabit Router (R6250) : Electronics


Amazon.com: NETGEAR AC1600 Dual Band Wi-Fi Gigabit Router (R6250) : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Years ago a member started a thread in this forum to announce that he had just doubled his Internet speed by installing a new router. He boasted that he migrated from 150Mb to 300Mb, although he only had a 10Mb Internet account. So did he really double his Internet speed?
> 
> My router can do 300Mb using 2.4GHz, or 1300Mb using 5GHz. I like using 5GHz whenever I can because it offers a better signal and greater distance, but with my 25Mb Internet account router speed isn't an issue. My older devices can only operate at 2.4GHz. That includes my thermostat, Ring video doorbell, and Anran security cameras.
> 
> ...


I won't claim to double my internet speed with a router - if I did I would have to give back my IT certs, lol.

For me though, I'm lucky enough to currently have fiber run into the house (well to the ONT) and a 1 gig (both up and down) for speed (verified). They're supposed to be rolling out 2.5 and 5 gig speeds in this area in the not to distant future, at that point I may upgrade if it isn't to badly priced (not out of need at this point but out of want, lol). I mainly work from home since early 2020, have a plethora of IOT and smart devices, security cameras, NAS, and many other connected devices - including the families stuff. With all of the devices that are connected, even then I don't use all of my bandwidth.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Read a bit, before buying, some routers better than others. But depends on your needs. My friend mostly uses a laptop with DSL. They used to supply free wireless router, and they eventually fail from lightening, age, whatever. Last time she called they now charge for replacements. She only occasionally needs wifi for a wifi only tablet she has. She mentioned it to me and I told her that win10 has a built in way to create a wifi hotspot from an ethernet connection. So she was very happy with workaround. By way this is pretty easy in linux, especially with help of one of two scripts. One called "create_ap" and other "linux_router". You of course can do it manually but it can be painful, these scripts make it pretty easy. I have used create_ap for years, but tried linux_router last summer and it offers more options, meaning you can use it to take a wifi connection and share it as a ethernet connection. And there were some older computers that only did ethernet or dialup. You can also make local adhoc wifi network not connected to internet. This is interesting and useful at times. Especially getting photos off phone since android is putting up ever more barriers in name of security. 

Meaning you can use an old computer as a router. Just about every desktop and laptop ever made (until recently) had ethernet. And wifi can be added with small usb adapter if necessary. Watch out some usb adapters can only receive, though many can also broadcast. But they are cheap enough you can experiment. Some cheap as $2 on ebay. Ones with built in antenna have better range. Not all work with linux or even latest windows so have to figure out the chipset they use and whether your operating system supports it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Read a bit, before buying, some routers better than others. But depends on your needs. My friend mostly uses a laptop with DSL. They used to supply free wireless router, and they eventually fail from lightening, age, whatever. Last time she called they now charge for replacements. She only occasionally needs wifi for a wifi only tablet she has. She mentioned it to me and I told her that win10 has a built in way to create a wifi hotspot from an ethernet connection. So she was very happy with workaround. By way this is pretty easy in linux, especially with help of one of two scripts. One called "create_ap" and other "linux_router". You of course can do it manually but it can be painful, these scripts make it pretty easy. I have used create_ap for years, but tried linux_router last summer and it offers more options, meaning you can use it to take a wifi connection and share it as a ethernet connection. And there were some older computers that only did ethernet or dialup. You can also make local adhoc wifi network not connected to internet. This is interesting and useful at times. Especially getting photos off phone since android is putting up ever more barriers in name of security.
> 
> Meaning you can use an old computer as a router. Just about every desktop and laptop ever made (until recently) had ethernet. And wifi can be added with small usb adapter if necessary. Watch out some usb adapters can only receive, though many can also broadcast. But they are cheap enough you can experiment. Some cheap as $2 on ebay. Ones with built in antenna have better range. Not all work with linux or even latest windows so have to figure out the chipset they use and whether your operating system supports it.


Sure, you can create a router with an old PC, but used routers are affordable enough that it's not worth fooling with.

Another consideration is that I've had stability problems with a modem + router configuration. With a combination modem/router I don't have to restart nearly as often.


----------

